# 3 Phasiger FI für 3 Einphasige Untertischgeräte einsetzen?



## mnuesser (1 November 2019)

Hi,
darf man einen 3 phasigen FI benutzen um daran je Phase einen einphasiges Untertischgerät an zu schliessen?
Sind diese Dinger hier : https://www.stiebel-eltron.de/de/ho...erhitzer/mini-durchlauferhitzerdem/dem_3.html
Quasi ein Mini-Durchlauferhitzer mit 3,5 kw... davon 3 stk, einmal Herrenklo, einmal Damenklo und einmal in einer Teeküche.


----------



## Hesse (1 November 2019)

Dann musst du aber wieder was mit dem „N“ basteln …
  Da ist sowas eleganter 
https://www.hager.de/modulargeraete...nnect/adz316d/1001726.htm?Suchbegriffe=adz316
  Aber um genau deine Frage zu beantworten ein Verbot ist mir nicht bekannt.
  Aber nicht jeder „Versteht“ dies Korrekt auszuführen in eine „Bestandsanlage“ 
  so ist auch zu beachten das es 3 „verschiedene“ Phasen sind und nicht dreimal L1


----------



## Kemo_Delight (1 November 2019)

@Hesse warum was wegen dem N basteln...  hilf mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge :-/ 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hesse (2 November 2019)

Weil ein „Normaler“ FI nicht so geeignet ist drei Adern  der 1,5qmm aufzunehmen.

  Also muss da erst wieder was mit entsprechenden Klemmen dazwischen.
  Somit findet man in „alt Anlage“  aus Platzgründen  meist etwas „gebasteltes“ im 

  dem Bereich wo die blaue Ader vorher auf der „N“ Schiene war.

  Bei einem kompl. Neubau sieht das besser aus.


----------



## schrami69 (4 November 2019)

Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht , du musst ja ohnedies die Leitungen auch absichern! Also schliesst du am FI drei Leitungsschutzschalter Typ C16A 1+N an und an jedem LS einzeln einen Untertischspeicher


----------



## Hesse (4 November 2019)

schrami69 schrieb:


> Typ C16A 1+N an


Gegenfrage reden wir von Deutschland ?


----------



## schrami69 (4 November 2019)

Na wäre jetzt Österreich , obwohl ich glaube, dass zwischen VDE und ÖVE nicht viel unterschied ist. 
FI-LS ist natürlich auch möglich , allerdings haben wir das Problem mit der dreifach Klemmung , die im Verteiler nicht erlaubt ist , da müsste man eventuell Reihenklemmen vorsehen. 
Ansonsten sehe ich kein Problem
Typ C übrigens , da  eventuell mit erhöhten Einschaltströmen zu rechnen ist


----------



## Dirk.Schneider (4 November 2019)

Hallo

hab die Mini Durchlauferhitzer 1x montiert, das kann man total vergessen , damit das wasser warm wird darf es nur "durchtröpfeln"

Ich wurde einen 5L Untertischspeicher installieren

mfg Dirk Schneider


----------



## mnuesser (4 November 2019)

Hi, danke schon mal für die ganzen Rückmeldungen.
Nun noch zu euren Fragen:



Hesse schrieb:


> Gegenfrage reden wir von Deutschland ?


ja genau, hier in Deutschland.

Generell wollte ich eh von der Abgangsseite des FI auf einen N-Potentialverteiler gehen, um
die 3xN vernünftig unter zu bringen. Sowas gibt es ja für den Einbau in der UV. Dann halt jeweils ein einpoliger
16A Automat...


----------



## Hesse (4 November 2019)

Dirk.Schneider schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hab die Mini Durchlauferhitzer 1x montiert, das kann man total vergessen , damit das wasser warm wird darf es nur "durchtröpfeln"
> 
> Ich wurde einen 5L Untertischspeicher installieren



Ich auch, das war aber nicht die Frage..... J

Wenn Durchlauferhitzer dann die 4,5k oder 6,5 Kw Version. Mit diesen geht es so einigernassen mit der
Wasser/Wärmemenge
Die brauchen aber Festanschluss und min 2,5pmm und 20 bzw 25 A


----------



## Blockmove (4 November 2019)

Bei uns sind Minidurchlauferhitzer zigfach verbaut und funktionieren gut.
Für ein Handwaschbecken reichen die Teile wirklich.
Allerdings sollte das Wasser nicht kalkhaltig sein. Sonst wird's wartungsintensiv.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mnuesser (4 November 2019)

Es soll kein heißes Wasser gemacht werden,einfach nur das Wasser warm... dazu sollten die wohl reichen 
2,5qmm muss man ja eh im Büro legen, die hab ich auch gelegt, ist aber nur die 3 kw variante....


----------



## schrami69 (4 November 2019)

Generell wollte ich eh von der Abgangsseite des FI auf einen N-Potentialverteiler gehen, um
die 3xN vernünftig unter zu bringen. Sowas gibt es ja für den Einbau in der UV. Dann halt jeweils ein einpoliger
16A Automat...

Dann passt das ja ohnedies . 
Alles Gute noch 

​


----------



## nade (8 November 2019)

Was Spezialisten..... So Mini Durchlauferhitzer haben keinen hohen Anlaufstrom. Ich kenne keinen Durchlauferhitzer bzw Heizgerät das beim einschalten das 5 bzw 10 fache des Nennstroms brauch.
Also reicht ein b16 a Automat je Gerät aus.

Der Platz in der Unterverteilung..... Da wird hier viel rumspekuliert, war aber nicht Bestandteil der Fragestellung des te. Es wäre auch bei bereits vorhandener Leitung kein Problem gleich eine komplette Reihe an Abgangssicherungen auf ein 4pol fi zu legen.
Wenn hier schon Hager genannt wird dann ist das 1 cda440d, 1 kdn363 f, 8 mbn116 oder mbs 116. Also um ein Automatenfeld mit 12 Plätzen zu füllen. Dazu als n Klemmstelle einen k10n. Dazu gibt es unterschiedliche Tragschienen.
Aber auch wenn's der Platz her gibt über reihenklemmen mit n-trenn klemmen. 

Aber da hier nichts über das Alter und Baugröße der Verteilung steht ist eh alles eine Spekulation wie es aufgebaut wurde oder wird. 
Daher grundlegend nur auf die Frage ein ja. Es ist möglich an einem 3phasen/4-poligen fi 3 einphasige Sicherungen anzuschließen.

Aber auch der adz316d würde gehen. Spart Platz kostet aber auch gegenüber dem Einzelaufbau das doppelte. 
Hat auch je Sicherungsabgang je 2 Steckkontakte für l un n.

Für weiter ein Platz zu sparen hat Siemens mittlerweile fi-ls in der baubreite einer Sicherung.
FI/LS kompakt 1P+N 6kA Typ A 30mA B 16. 5SV13166KK16
Der listenpreis ist aber auch entsprechend.

So Möglichkeiten genug für das Problem wo keins ist.






Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PeterRex (16 Dezember 2019)

Evtl. käme auch die Variante SIEMENS 5SV1.. in Frage.
FI/LS in einem 1TE Gehäuse. ==> Jedes Gerät wäre eigenständig abgesichert.


----------

